# Dog's spraying in the house



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My mum has scared me this week saying i shouldnt of picked a boy because he will just spray on all my furniture etc!!

This is freaking me out is this true?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL, don't worry it's only older boys that **** their leg to go for a wee. Buzz was castrated before he learned to wee like a man (for him it was about 9 months old) so now bless him he still squats like a girl.:embarrassed:

Julia x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Phew thanks:twothumbs:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a relief! Will you be getting Buddy castrated Donna?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG yea it really annoy's me when owners don't dog or cat,my neighbours had a new cat didnt get him done and he wondered into our house and sprayed all over my living room wall ,jesus it smelt awful!
Must say i dont air my views that much but I had to say something to them after that.
Also my friends dog hasnt been done and he is a nightmare any dog in sight is fair game he is a Lab and acts just like Marley from 'marley and me'


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fully intact leg cockers YES ... but not all boys xxxx


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> My mum has scared me this week saying i shouldnt of picked a boy because he will just spray on all my furniture etc!!
> 
> This is freaking me out is this true?


No its not true dogs are just as easy to house train as bitches the only time a house trained dog may change his behaviour and **** his leg in the home is if hes been used as a stud

But please do as much reasearch as you can before you have him neutered because early neutering can be detrimental to a dogs health,.. 

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/longtermhealtheffectsofspayneuterindogs.pdf

On the positive side, neutering male dogs
• eliminates the small risk (probably <1%) of dying from testicular cancer
• reduces the risk of non-cancerous prostate disorders
• reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
• may possibly reduce the risk of diabetes (data inconclusive)


On the negative side, neutering male dogs
• if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.
• increases the risk of cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 1.6
• triples the risk of hypothyroidism
• increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment
• triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
• quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer
• doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers
• increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
• increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is very informative doodlebug! Is there somewhere I can find out the same sort of information about bitches. I haven't looked into it yet as I was going to speak to my vet but it would be useful to know some of the pros and cons of getting it done at different times. 

Just had a look at the link and seen it covers bitches aswell! Oooops!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Sezra said:


> That is very informative doodlebug! Is there somewhere I can find out the same sort of information about bitches. I haven't looked into it yet as I was going to speak to my vet but it would be useful to know some of the pros and cons of getting it done at different times.
> 
> Just had a look at the link and seen it covers bitches aswell! Oooops!


LOL

x x x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> No its not true dogs are just as easy to house train as bitches the only time a house trained dog may change his behaviour and **** his leg in the home is if hes been used as a stud
> 
> But please do as much reasearch as you can before you have him neutered because early neutering can be detrimental to a dogs health,..
> 
> ...




Yes have seen this info posted on another forum Doodlebug- which provoked quite a debate


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I was confused but have just realised that there are two threads discussing this topic! (I am easily confused atm, lack of sleep!)


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Yes have seen this info posted on another forum Doodlebug- which provoked quite a debate


i got it off google

but i know its a very contentious subject


----------

